# Problem mit externe Festplatte



## kar_sten (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen eine 500GB externe Festplatte gekauft und habe Probleme damit.

Manchmal läuft alles normal, doch manchmal erscheint plötzlich eine Meldung, die sagt, dass auf die Festplatte nicht mehr zugegriffen werden kann. Das erfolgt meist während eines Zugriffs und man kann sie dann meist erstmal nicht mehr durch erneutes Anschließen zur Funktion bringen.

Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Juli 2008)

Welches Betriebssystem?
Welche Festplatte?
Welcher Anschluss?

Es könnte unter anderem am Anschluss liegen (USB oder Firewire), am Kabel oder an der Platte selbst.
Es gibt bestimmte Hersteller von externen Festplatten die für solche Probleme bekannt sind. zB viele Modelle von Trekstore.


----------



## kar_sten (3. Juli 2008)

TrekStore, USB 2.0, Windows XP


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Juli 2008)

Ok dann könnte Trekstor schon dein Problem sein.
Die letzten 24 Monate lese ich nur schlechtes über externe Festplatten von Trekstor.
Tausch mal das USB Kabel, und teste sie auch an einem anderem USB Port.
Ansonsten, wenn du noch Garantie hast, schick sie mal an den Hersteller ein.


----------



## kar_sten (3. Juli 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Ok dann könnte Trekstor schon dein Problem sein.
> Die letzten 24 Monate lese ich nur schlechtes über externe Festplatten von Trekstor.
> Tausch mal das USB Kabel, und teste sie auch an einem anderem USB Port.
> Ansonsten, wenn du noch Garantie hast, schick sie mal an den Hersteller ein.



Das Kabel habe ich schon getauscht und auch einen anderen Port benutzt...


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Juli 2008)

In dem Fall wende dich an den Hersteller.
Was du beschreibst hab ich schon von mehr als der Hälfte der Trekstor Benutzer gehört. Natürlich schade soetwas, aber anscheinend ein großes Problem bei den Platten dieser Hersteller.


----------



## kar_sten (3. Juli 2008)

Ich habe das Problem mit der Festplatte auch bei anderen Rechnern, nur wenn ich die Festplatte das erste mal an einen anderen Rechner anschließe, funktioniert erst einmal alles normal. Erst mit der Zeit wird es schlimmer und schlimmer.

Wie kann das denn sein, dass sich die Festplatte erst an die Rechner gewöhnen muss, um mit dem Spinnen zu beginnen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Juli 2008)

Wie gesagt das ist ein bekanntes Problem das Platten von Trekstor haben.
Es liegt vermutlich am IDE Controller in der Platte.


----------



## kar_sten (3. Juli 2008)

Das heißt die Platte selber ist okay und mit einem Datenverlust ist nicht zu rechnen...


----------



## PC Heini (3. Juli 2008)

In solch einem Fall würde ich mich nicht 100%tig darauf verlassen. Wenn Du das Teil das nächste mal an einem PC anschliesst, und funktioniert, dann würde ich mal die Daten umkopieren.
Dies nur mal so zur Sicherheit. Sonst wirds einfach unnötig teuer.
Weg mit dem Teil.


----------



## kar_sten (3. Juli 2008)

Hab aber nicht soviel Speicherplatz frei


----------



## PC Heini (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du nen Brenner hast, gibts RW CDs oder RW DVDs. 
Dies ist mein Tipp.


----------



## kar_sten (4. Juli 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du nen Brenner hast, gibts RW CDs oder RW DVDs.
> Dies ist mein Tipp.



300 GB brennen?

Das Problem ist ja vor allem, dass die Festplatte beim Lesen der Daten abschaltet.


----------

